# Steering column parts



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Starting the rebuild on my 69 column and could use a recommendation on where to purchase all of the bearings, switches ignition tumbler etc. Thanks


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

OPGI.com


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Not all of the steering column parts are available in reproduction and not every supplier carries all the parts that are available. Remember that Chevelle retailers are a valuable resource, and a GOOGLE Search ("Chevelle Steering Column Parts") is often helpful.

Chevelle Parts. Chevy Chevelle Restoration Parts.
inline-tube
Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

Another place to check out is your local auto parts store (just don't expect them to carry a great deal of parts for your old car).


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Through the 90's into the erly 00's, wholesaled multiple hundreds of tilt column cores to two of the nations largest muscle car column builders, and both typically disassembled the upper column and vatted the small internal parts, went through the entire column, while repacking the upper bearings. Know one of these builders had a whls acct with Delphi (previous AC Delco) on turn signal switches. The '69-70 green tilt ignition switch was not used by Chevrolet. After watching it done, learned how to take a '69-70 Green straight column ign switch apart as well as take a 71-72 version tilt switch apart, and make a '69-70 green tilt ign switch out of the two. The availability of reproduction lower bearing retainers (plastic piece that retains the lower bearing) that one can now find from retailers like Inline Tube and Ames is a direct response to national column builders needing the part. For what my time is worth, I usually have local yard owner rebuild my columns now, after I've prepped and painted the upper bowls, and provide whatever part. He or his son can reassemble the column, basically in a daze, at the front counter while answering the phone, directing yard help to go out and do certain tasks. both have been through so many columns, they can fly, and never a problem.


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

*what?*

Yeh.......... what pin head said.


----------

